
Amazon is seeking up to 1M square feet in Boston - frostmatthew
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/01/10/amazon-seeks-big-new-office-space-city/kMktDIWuDCg8ibG4Accc9H/story.html
======
arcaster
If Amazon HQ2 comes to Boston I will proudly move away.

------
downrightmike
How?

~~~
mtmail
"Amazon has zeroed in on Seaport Square, a planned complex of office buildings
and housing along and near Seaport Boulevard for which Chestnut Hill-based WS
Development recently won city permits. Amazon and WS are in talks about
500,000 square feet of office space, with an option to later lease a second
building of about equal size."

